# Icecap 150MH electronic ballast



## tonylau (Aug 18, 2004)

Has anybody used the Icecap 150MH electronic ballast before? How do you feel about the product?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

While I have not used that particular Ice Cap product I have used their ballasts in the past and always found them of good quality. The company is active in customer service with a forum on the Reef Central site. They recently earned kudos by waiving all labor fees for repairs to ballasts for Fla residents that may have incurred damage due to the recent storms.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree, while I use a different brand, Ice Cap has a great reputation and you can't go wrong with choosing their products.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

If there is an issue, they take care of it.
I highly recommend electronic ballast for MH's!
Saves electric, saves bulb life with these HQI lamps and produces a better output over the life of the bulbs.

I've used Blue line ballast but not this particular brand but have nothing but good words about using them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

